# Guy buys a pub



## sasquatch (Dec 28, 2016)

Guy Martin saves his local and it is a pub stopover!

Speed star Guy Martin 'breathes life back into' village where he grew up by buying the local pub - Mirror Online


----------



## burridge01 (Dec 28, 2016)

Fair plat to him,1 of the good guys


----------



## Fazerloz (Dec 28, 2016)

I hope it all works out well, but throughout the country villagers are bemoaning the fact they are losing pubs, shops and post offices etc when the answer is in their own hands. All they have to do is use them. Support local businesses instead of driving miles and giving it to the multinationals. I know you can't get everything in a village. For them to survive  they need to be supported.


----------



## The laird (Dec 28, 2016)

Good for him,let's hope he gets the support it needs and maybe others will follow fingers crossed


----------



## slider (Dec 29, 2016)

Hope it remains a stopover. Will pay a visit.


----------



## runnach (Dec 29, 2016)

Fazerloz said:


> I hope it all works out well, but throughout the country villagers are bemoaning the fact they are losing pubs, shops and post offices etc when the answer is in their own hands. All they have to do is use them. Support local businesses instead of driving miles and giving it to the multinationals. I know you can't get everything in a village. For them to survive  they need to be supported.


 Will you stop talking common sense !!!.

I was sadly the last landlord at the White Horse in Gomersal, twas a pub in 1822 and I think it went back earlier but I couldn't prove it...When it was closing everyone up in arms, It was this that and the other ..You have met me know what I can be like...The more vocal moaners never visited the place.

I think for most small business, people need to understand they cant compete with supermarkets etc so pointless moaning about it ....Use it or Lose it !!

Simple as that 

Channa


----------



## QFour (Dec 30, 2016)

We have a local that is one of the Gastro Pubs .. Lost count of how many steaks have been sent back to the kitchen .. Got so bad we now drive past it and another 5 miles to a pub that serves reasonably priced food and beers. We have never had to send anything back and the place is always packed.

..


----------

